# visa4uk Site - Spouse Visa Application



## scott_gilbert (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I've tried to piece together the process from reading all the posts but was hoping to consolidate into one thread so I know for certain that I have the visa4uk Spouse Visa application process correct.

Scenario
My wife is both a UK and Australian citizen. We currently live in Australia but want to go to the UK with our kids (Both soon to have UK passports) to live and work for a period of time.

visa4uk Process
1. In the Select Visa Type field I choose: Settlement/Settlement/Husband. This should equate to the manual VAF4A Form?

2. Complete the online process and confirm application. This will prompt me to print out the completed form.

3. I complete the "VAF4A Appendix 2 - Financial Requirement Form" by hand and submit that along with and additional supporting documents for assessment.

As I have yet to hit "confirm" I would imagine that I would have to somehow digitally sign the form and then pay for the application online? What of the "Book Appointment" option? Is this to take biometrics?

Thanks in advance for your help - it's a minefield and I just want to make sure I don't stuff up the application!!

Cheers,
Scotty


----------



## scott_gilbert (Dec 9, 2013)

Also while I'm at it...

How exact do;

1. Dates of previous trips to the UK (Entry and Exit) and;
2. Other non Commonwealth countries travelled to have to be?

My wife and I travelled in a campervan and on foot around Asia and Europe 5 years ago so dates are pretty flimsy...

Thanks again for the help.

Regards,
Scotty


----------



## Lihong (Jul 2, 2013)

Scotty

I have had a similar problem not knowing correct date. I gave approximate date and added note in additional information.


----------



## scott_gilbert (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Lihong - Looks like I may have put the Cart before the Bull. I was under the impression that I needed the equivalent of £62,500 for 3 months when in actual fact it's 6 months...


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Scotty,

Was the process you came up with correct? Do you need to upload any of the documents online?

Cheers


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All settlement visa applications for the US are processed in Sheffield. Yes, you must enclose a return waybill and envelope. If you don't, they will contact you and ask you for an account number for return shipping.


----------



## MisJas (Jan 20, 2015)

*Replay*



scott_gilbert said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've tried to piece together the process from reading all the posts but was hoping to consolidate into one thread so I know for certain that I have the visa4uk Spouse Visa application process correct.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps, I am all done with docs and collecting but it seems like its harder to hit that button confirm than anything. I never duble checked as much as this.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MisJas said:


> Hope this helps, I am all done with docs and collecting but it seems like its harder to hit that button confirm than anything. I never duble checked as much as this.


This thread is a year old.


----------



## MisJas (Jan 20, 2015)

Oops, Somehow I saw december 2014 

So was your visa all good? and did you submit original diploma with your application?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP hasn't logged in since his original posts. Please take note of thread/post dates in future to avoid dredging up old and more than likely no longer relevant posts.


----------

